# Last night before Duty



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This one has had mpre facelifts than Joan Rivers, but it was worth it cause its soooooold, lol. Gotta love living in a military town (Norfolk, VA). This one is of an officers last night before he goes away to Afganastan. Its not really about the picture , but the technique and color usage. Im learning and also trying new things while still trying to keep my identity. In person you can see the technique of using salt, flour, and paint to give certain areas of the painting texture and also there are painted over military stickers all over the painting. In certain lights they appear...its kinda cool actually.


----------

